# WC Info (2) Kinlochbervie



## Mul (Mar 17, 2018)

Too expensive for some ? but useful for others ?

View attachment 62002


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 17, 2018)

*Invalid Attachment specified.*     :sad:


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 17, 2018)

This one at Loch Clash?

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...h-pier-overnight.html?highlight=Kinlochbervie


----------



## Mul (Mar 17, 2018)

? Opens for me ? !:idea:


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Mar 17, 2018)

link works for me too


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 17, 2018)

I get invalid on the link from Mul


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 17, 2018)

*Yes*

Too expensive

So
We had arrived about 3pm
We stayed and paid for 1 night
We stayed there most of the next day until bout 4 pm
Did all the usual..
and left then stayed in a nice lay-by about 5 miles away

If my memory is good
£15

I would be OK with £10

So they lost £5 as i would have stayed 2 nights @ £10


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 17, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> Too expensive
> 
> So
> We had arrived about 3pm
> ...



Has it gone up then?? 

20161002_135007_1.jpg Photo by spellcaster69 | Photobucket


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 17, 2018)

*Just checked*



mistericeman said:


> Has it gone up then??
> 
> 20161002_135007_1.jpg Photo by spellcaster69 | PhotobucketView attachment 62005



We paid £15..
I keep detailed records
copied from my Spreadsheet

Sun 4 Jun 17		Kinlochbervie	Aire	Kinlochbervie	VG	£15

Maybe somebody advised them to reduce
I do not recall the sign posted


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 17, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> We paid £15..
> I keep detailed records
> copied from my Spreadsheet
> 
> ...



Not saying you didn't chap.... 
Picture of sign is from our 2016 trip 
Hence me asking about price increase


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 17, 2018)

*We were there last summer*



mistericeman said:


> Not saying you didn't chap....
> Picture of sign is from our 2016 trip
> Hence me asking about price increase



2017
So it looks like an increase...
I think foolish but .........


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 17, 2018)

Seems it is indeed now £15...

Loch Clash Stopover – Kinlochbervie Community Company

Though picture used on their site still shows sign at £10... 

Not too bothered as I found far nicer places to stop for free BUT they must still be having folks stop if they have increased cost and its still being used.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 17, 2018)

*Yes*



mistericeman said:


> Seems it is indeed now £15...
> 
> Loch Clash Stopover – Kinlochbervie Community Company
> 
> ...



Just useful or EHU sometimes (Electric toothbrush) !
It was our only paid stop on the NC500


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 17, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> Just useful or EHU sometimes (Electric toothbrush) !
> It was our only paid stop on the NC500



£15 to brush your teeth....
my other half is from Yorkshire you know ;-) 

We stopped on a couple of sites as we avoided the bulk of the 500... 
But mostly found deserted bays at end of dead end roads (plenty of looking at ordnance survey maps and Google earth) 

Even with electric it seems expensive at £15... 
To be hoped they don't kill the goose that lays golden eggs, for those that wish to stop there.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 17, 2018)

*Yorkshire*



mistericeman said:


> £15 to brush your teeth....
> my other half is from Yorkshire you know ;-)
> 
> We stopped on a couple of sites as we avoided the bulk of the 500...
> ...



Does nor have exclusivity on being "careful"... As you will have read we rarely pay !
And if we do usually about £10
£15 for one months use of Electric toothbrush is quite cheap
Better than using a non pure sine wave inverter and Bugg3rr!ing the toothbrush

But as you say Geese and Eggs

Ps not wishing to fight over costs


----------

